# What's In Your Juice Rotation?



## Silver (13/4/14)

This should make for some interesting discussion...

What's in your juice rotation? What are your favourites? Which juices do you vape repeatedly? 

I'll kick it off

*1. VM Choc Mint 
2. VM Banana Cream
3. VM Peach Rooibos
4. Five Pawns Bowdens Mate*

So far, these are my top 4 juices and have been in rotation for at least about a month. The first three are pretty much loaded at all times on 3 devices. Bowdens Mate is normally a dripper or Kayfun treat on occasion. 

VM Litchi was also a favourite but I am not liking it as much lately. Interestingly, VM Choc Mint has risen through the ranks to become a mainstay. I like it for its crisp freshness - and because of the chocolate, it's not as bland as a pure mint. I find the Choc Mint and the Banana Cream make an excellent balancing duo for me. The Peach Rooibos is also so pleasant and "peaceful" flavourwise. But it does have a nice harshness and throat hit to it - even on the lower powered setups. The mint in VM Choc Mint and 5P's Bowdens helps with the throat hit, which I like. Bowdens Mate is an amazingly decadent treat for me. On the dripper it's pure bliss. 

Looking to add at least two more to the above. The perfect tobacco and a deep dark strong coffee. Still busy with the VM Legends and got lots of Heathers Heavenly Vapes samples to get through. I am hoping to find a great tobacco in there somewhere. Finding my perfect coffee vape has proven to be very difficult. Have tried about 4 or 5 coffees but no luck so far. 

*What's in your rotation? And what are you hunting for?*

PS: Thanks @Tom for giving me the idea to start this thread


----------



## Tom (13/4/14)

Captivape Red Rum (Rum, Pineapple, Coconut...stunning juice imho)

Captivape Tiger's Blood (Strawberry Cream)

Captivape The Good Shit (Tobacco, Banana)

AV Boba's Bounty 

House of Liquids Cigar de Paris (Tobacco with Almond)

5Pawns Gambit
Dampfwagen.de Wyoming (Rhubarb with more VG)
VM4 (still the most pleasant Tobacco/Caramel/Vanilla...)
no specific order. The first 4 I vape for a week so far, but its really so good that it already has a place in the rotation.

occasional vapes include ChocMint and Banana Cream from VM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/4/14)

I tend to have 5 different type juices on tap, as follows:

*Naturally extracted tobaccos in a Reo: *All from Heather's Heavenly Vapes - Huntsman, Dark Horse or Maple Eh?. For variety I sometimes add about 1 drop per ml of VM's Menthol concentrate. On the odd occasion that I want sweeter, will do VM4.
*Minty juices in a Reo: *Five Pawns Bowden's Mate. Heather's Heavenly Vapes Atomic Grasshopper. My Bowden's Mate stock exhausted, but at the price Atomic Grasshopper is a worthy substitute and will rather be getting the latter - also because it is readily obtainable at least.
*Vanilla in a Reo:* Did not think I would like a straight Vanilla until I tried Nicoticket's Frenilla. Now in permanent rotation. Sometimes I add half a drop per ml of VM Menthol concentrate, but not too much to spoil the pure French Vanilla character. Will be available on their site from 15 April 2014 again.
*Dessert/sweet juices in a Reo or Aqua:* Custard's Last Stand from Nicoticket, VM Banana Cream and Absolute Pin by 5 Pawns.
*Fruity juices in an Aerotank, Nautilus or mPT3: *These only get the occasional vape. VM Passion Peach, Nicoticket Betelgeuse and Gravity, White Lie by Heather's Heavenly Vapes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (13/4/14)

Wow @Matthee 

You have it sorted!

Flavour category sorting - that is super!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/4/14)

I'm pretty boring and after this thread I plan to actively try and expand my horizon a little.

Today it was Menthol Ice in two Nautilus's on Sigelei's and then once I got home I grabbed the REO that was ready waiting and willing to deliver Menthol Ice with Coconut concentrate added.

I enjoyed VM Pineapple for a while and then with Coconut concentrate but have gone off that a bit... then VM Litchi for a bit as well and then Litchi with some Menthol concentrate. The one Nautilus has Litchi in it on the SVD but only just grabbed it now for a few puffs while writing this..

VM Strawberry is always loaded in the Aerotank on the MVP and that gets a little bit of attention a few times a day.

I was this very minute sitting here thinking it was time to try and find something else and then I find this thread.

I have an order coming from HHV and hopefully there may be something in there that could work for me.

I also have ordered some more concentrates coming from VM hopefully in Vape Mail in the AM and I have an order ready to go and will get the rest of the concentrates. Yip I know this DIY hasn't been successful for most but I'm hoping I can add bits and pieces to VM juices and find another winner.

Tomorrow I think I will fill some REO bottles with other juices and give it a whirl because I it's time I retried all the juices I found not to my liking. I was converting a stinky on Friday and I had a few puffs of VM Legends Guevara and VM4 and thought... Mmmm I could have a tank of that. Maybe there is something to this steeping story! 

Also I now have the REO which certainly brings out the flavour so she will also give the juices some more life!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (13/4/14)

@Rob Fisher ecto plasma for me is like medicine... It's actually 1 of their signature juices.


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/4/14)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> @Rob Fisher ecto plasma for me is like medicine... It's actually 1 of their signature juices.



From which supplier @Zeki Hilmi ?


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (13/4/14)

@Rob Fisher From Vape Mob Rob... Hope all is well buddy... Looking forward to starting your stand this week.


----------



## Silver (13/4/14)

Guys, this is the wrong thread to be discussing a single juice and the vape stand

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (13/4/14)

@Silver Sooo Sorry just got carried away.


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/4/14)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> @Rob Fisher From Vape Mob Rob... Hope all is well buddy... Looking forward to starting your stand this week.



Ahhhh I think I gave it away the bottle I had to a new stinky... 

PS I'm really looking forward to you starting my stand too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (14/4/14)

My regulars:

Heavenly Tobacco - HHV(run out but refill in the post)
VM4 - Vapor Mountain
Dark Cigar - Vape Elixir
Dessert Ship - Greenwave

I have come to realize that I get bored with non tobacco juices very quickly. As I am pretty low in stock, I mixed the following on Friday and it's turned out quite delicious.

1/4 Liqua Pipe Tobacco (this stuff is vile on it's own)
1/4 PG
2/4 VM Vanilla Custard

Will mix another batch tonight and see if results are the same.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (14/4/14)

Hhmmm, I still need to order flavours but atm its:

VM4
Candy Cotton
Berry blaze
Peach2Rooibos

Loving these flavours
Others I'm not too fond of are litchi, strawberry and the custard one. But they not too bad.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (14/4/14)

@vaalboy, what are the manufacturers of those juices other than vm4?
Who makes dark cigar and desert ship? I assume heavenly tobacco is Heathers Heavenly Vapes?

And @crack2483 - i assume those are all Vapour Mountain?


----------



## crack2483 (14/4/14)

Silver said:


> @vaalboy, what are the manufacturers of those juices other than vm4?
> Who makes dark cigar and desert ship? I assume heavenly tobacco is Heathers Heavenly Vapes?
> 
> And @crack2483 - i assume those are all Vapour Mountain?



Correct yes.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## vaalboy (14/4/14)

Silver said:


> @vaalboy, what are the manufacturers of those juices other than vm4?
> Who makes dark cigar and desert ship? I assume heavenly tobacco is Heathers Heavenly Vapes?



Apologies, updated the post with details.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (14/4/14)

im currently loving VM berry blaze, with a touch of menthol concentrate

and also straight up menthol ice


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/14)

Riaz said:


> im currently loving VM berry blaze, with a touch of menthol concentrate
> 
> and also straight up menthol ice



Based on the fact we seem to love similar juices I have added Berry Blaze to my next order!


----------



## Zodiac (14/4/14)

vaalboy said:


> My regulars:
> 
> Heavenly Tobacco - HHV(run out but refill in the post)
> VM4 - Vapor Mountain
> ...


Question @vaalboy, is the Liqua you are referring to French Pipe ? Because they do not make a flavour called Pipe tobacco. I am asking because, sadly, our SA market is flooded with fake Liqua. But even if it is the original French Pipe made by Liqua, still vile to me


----------



## vaalboy (14/4/14)

Zodiac said:


> Question @vaalboy, is the Liqua you are referring to French Pipe ? Because they do not make a flavour called Pipe tobacco. I am asking because, sadly, our SA market is flooded with fake Liqua. But even if it is the original French Pipe made by Liqua, still vile to me



That's the one.....French Pipe. I bought a few bottles of Liqua from a reputable reseller, so hope that they know what to look for and it's not fake.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (14/4/14)

If its a reputable reseller, there is no doubt that your juice is the real deal. But you are correct, it is vile


----------

